# Spacing on Nexus hubs - are they all 120mm



## yetirich (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello all,
I am new to this so please bare with me

I am looking at getting an IGH for commuting and using it on a single speed mtb frame.

It appears that most of the Nexus hubs are based on 120mm spacing for the axle and are "intended for road use"

Can you just replace the solid axle with one that would be 147mm or longer since that would be the correct size for using on 135mm for mountain bikes?

Any help would be great. 

Thanks

Rich


----------



## UN-COG-KNEE-TOE (Mar 7, 2008)

*Hub Width*



yetirich said:


> Hello all,
> I am new to this so please bare with me
> 
> I am looking at getting an IGH for commuting and using it on a single speed mtb frame.
> ...


Welcome! SO, All the Nexus Specs i Have and have seen show the OLD (Over Locknut Dimension) or Dropout Axle Width AT 132MM ... you should be good to go with any Nexus or Alfine on a MTB frame. GO Alfine if you want to run a Rear Disc Brake.


----------



## prude (Nov 18, 2005)

Take one of those regular axle-nut washers(about 3mm thick), and put it on the non-drive side of the hub. Re-dish the wheel, mount it up with the washer on the INSIDE of the non-drive dropout; perfect fit(135mm).


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

My Nexus 8R35 was right around 132mm, when I added tugnuts chain tensioners it took up all the extra space. I've got an Alfine on my MTB, the Nexus with roller brake on my commuter. Only reason to use the Nexus is the roller brake. I wanted a rear rack and no rim brake, the Nexus/roller brake is one solution.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

135 mm with a roller brake.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

What about the Nexus Inter-3? Both universalcycles and Jensonusa state that it is 120mm OLD.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think the Nexus Inter-3 has an internal coaster brake, allowing 120mm OLD. 
The roller brakes are externally mounted, raising OLD to 135MM or so. LOL.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

wheelbender6 said:


> 135 mm with a roller brake.


Wasn't that way on mine. To install the roller brake I had to remove the dust cap, it was the same thickness as the roller brake. Glad it didn't add 2mm to one side of the hub, I'd had to redish the wheel.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

But can the Inter-3 be spaced out to 135?


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

You can get some spacers from your bike shop or make some yourself to reach 135mm. 
You may have to do some trimming of the spacers to center the wheel. LOL


----------



## prude (Nov 18, 2005)

The fact that the Inter-3 has a coaster brake has NOTHING to do with the fact that the spacing is 120mm; the roller-brake model is also 120mm.
Looking at the hub, I doubt that there is enough axle length to space it out to 135mm. Older Shimano and Sturmey Archer 3-speed hubs were the same way, except for SA's with the long axle.
If you were thinking about off-road use, I would recommend against any 3-speed; their design dictates that the axle has a slot in the center, making them a good deal easier to bend under rough use. Their shifting mechanism is also decidedly different from any Nexus/Alfine(except for the Nexus-3), and rather ill-equipped for the rigors of off-road riding.


----------

